# pump is suddenly spitting milk! help!



## milosmom (Nov 13, 2007)

has this happened to anyone else? today my pump suddenly started blowing air inbetween sucks which breaks the seal and makes a big huge mess! seriously hoping it is under warrently!





















:














:







:


----------



## nikihodges (Jul 29, 2006)

what kind of pump?


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

This is not normal. call the manufaturers customer service line


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I am assuming you tries disassembling and reassembling to see if the parts were just not clicking right?


----------



## milosmom (Nov 13, 2007)

apparently it was just having a bad day







: lucky for me its all better now cause medela never called back! thanks!


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

It's technique. I had that happen early on with my Medela in style AND the hospital's Symphony right after DD was born. (She was a 35 weeker and took a while to get nursing...) I was ready to sue Medela!

Make sure you have plenty of your breast tissue in the cone. Sort of squeeze it like the nursing "sandwhich" and get as much as you can in the cone and then hold the cone on tightly. It also helped to lean forward so that gravity held the nipple in the cone. My nipples sit high on my breasts so I have to lean forward to pump... It sounds crazy, but the exact same thing happened and the hospital LC walked me through it. Hasn't happened since even though I'm less careful now... Also, use some Purelan or other lanolin to help seal the cone to your breast tissue.


----------



## Raelynn (Apr 7, 2007)

That happens with my Medela pump if the rubber membrane isn't quite lined up to seal between pumps. I recently replaced the membranes on my 2 horns and it's sooo much better than it was before.


----------

